
Show HN: A blockchain for content creators and consumers - leromi
https://smartlike.org
======
bradym
I have no idea what I'm looking at or how it relates to blockchain. Looks like
just another news aggregator?

------
leromi
a friend of mine implemented a blockchain to connect content providers and
consumers directly. nothing entirely new here but improved over previous
solutions. do you think this will work out?

~~~
xkxx
No.

